
The Great Recession Drastically Changed the Skills Employers Want - mooreds
https://hbr.org/2017/10/the-great-recession-drastically-changed-the-skills-employers-want
======
notaboutdave
In summary:

> Businesses are upgrading their tech to stay in business which means higher
> job requirements.

> Workers who don't make "the cut" with necessary analytical skills or higher
> education are suddenly finding themselves without comparable job options.

Someone posted a PDF on here ranking jobs by how soon they're likely to be
automated. IIRC, high-skill healthcare, fine arts, and tech jobs ranked the
best. So to all the marketing savvy psychologist-artist-technologists out
there, don't worry. You're going to be just fine.

~~~
pmiller2
I actually know a "psychologist/artist/technologist," an I'm sure they'll be
fine, too.

